# Cistern Noise



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

After I Flush My Toilet (upstairs) I Get A Really Loud Noise Come Through The Pipes From Downstairs, Is This An Airlock? If So What Can I Do To Get Rid Of It? Please Help, Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> After I Flush My Toilet (upstairs) I Get A Really Loud Noise Come Through The Pipes From Downstairs, Is This An Airlock? If So What Can I Do To Get Rid Of It? Please Help, Thanks.


This could be to high pressure in your water lines causing them to slam when the toilet fills. Or the pipes are unsecure. If you have access to the pipes check for hangers or clips securing them. Air lock is not very common in domestic water lines. There are products on the market that can help with this (the name of them escapes me right now) but the can be soldered in and will help if not eliminate your problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> This could be to high pressure in your water lines causing them to slam when the toilet fills. Or the pipes are unsecure. If you have access to the pipes check for hangers or clips securing them. Air lock is not very common in domestic water lines. There are products on the market that can help with this (the name of them escapes me right now) but the can be soldered in and will help if not eliminate your problem.


Thanks for taking time to answering to my problem, I will see if I can access any pipes and secure them as you suggested, thanks again.


----------



## Ron in Southern (Jan 27, 2004)

Replace the fill valve in the questioned toilet


----------



## plumber79 (Jul 8, 2004)

The noise could be water hammer and can be reduced with Water Hammer Arrestors. You can get them threaded, solder type or compression type. I bet the upstairs toilet has a quick closing type ballcock in the tank. If you have a shut off valve on the water supply of the toilet AND if it is a 3/8" outlet, get one of the compression type and install it on the valve and reinstall the supply. If you choose to replace the ballcock instead, choose a slow close type or just try slowing down the fill rate on the one you have. Hope this helps.


----------

